# Had a go in this today (Pic)



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

One of the Fidelity reps turned up today in this, so with a bit of persuasion I managed to blag myself a quick blat. It's an Alpina D3 (Alpina tuned 320D) with 200bhp & 300 ft/lb of torque. The figures didn't seem too impressive on paper, so I wasn't expecting much, but f*ck me was it rapid (especially off the mark!)! Not the usual narrow power band you get in diesel, and 50+mpg to boot!


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice...

Shame about the stickers...

Sounds good... just managed to get a deal for my dad on a 335d today...

So Looking forward to having that as a 2nd car!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not my kid thing, but dont they just 'feel' fast due to the aggressive nature of the turbo?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Not bad - some decent bulk-order discounts were available from Sytner recenty. From memory its got the fuel pump/injectors/turbo from the 330d, but none of the 6 cyl. smoothness.

OT. Kevin - Can I assume from the Fidelity comment you're @ HL then? What are you contemplating for the R32 replacement (I've not been here in a bit!)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Not my kid thing, but dont they just 'feel' fast due to the aggressive nature of the turbo?


No.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The unmapped numbers would suggest otherwise.

Cylinders/valves 4/4 
Capacity cc 1995 
Stroke/Bore (mm) 90/84 
Max output (kW/hp/rpm) 120/163/4000 
Max torque (Nm/rpm) 340/2000

Top speed (mph) 140 (137) 
Acceleration 0-62 mph (sec) 8.3 (8.6) 
Acceleration 50-75 mph in 4th (sec) 6.7

But since I've not driven one personally, i have nothing else to base my guess on.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

The thing is the torque: the Alpina car has 300lb/ft (407Nm), which is a significant improvement over the 340Nm on the original car. My remapped TT has got aprox. 370Nm now and it is devastatingly quick, so I can only imagine what that D3 can do.

In fact, my TT is quicker than the Z4 Coupe 3.0si that I drove yesterday, even though that car has got more power (265bhp) but has less torque (315Nm).


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jonno said:


> OT. Kevin - Can I assume from the Fidelity comment you're @ HL then?


I am indeed - been there 7 years now.



jonno said:


> What are you contemplating for the R32 replacement (I've not been here in a bit!)


No idea mate. Still at a loss as what to get (if anything at all).


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

....thought you were TTRIIing?

Which I dont really get.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> ....thought you were TTRIIing?
> 
> Which I dont really get.


Nope, those musings were soon put to bed with the treatment I got from an Audi dealer (I should have known things wouldn't have changed).

So I'm currently on foot and saving a huge wedge of cash each month to fritter away on whatever takes my fancy!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > ....thought you were TTRIIing?
> ...


Ahh the old women of the night option, dont blame ya.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > ....thought you were TTRIIing?
> ...


Well you still have that costly pushbike?

http://www.autoblog.com/photos/honda-civic-type-r-sedan-jdm/197614/full/

...could be a really smart choice given the lowly Jazz chassis origins ot Europe's new CTR.

Or maybe a good clean 996 GT3 as the antithesis of the 350C.

Or any 6 cylinder BMW diesel with M sport chassis...

Choices, choices. They all have trade-offs and costs.

How about joining P1?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Well you still have that costly pushbike?


I do indeed - and it's keeping me entertained.


garyc said:


> Choices, choices. They all have trade-offs and costs.


That's the problem, finding the right balance - but nothing seems to fit the bill right now.

I notice in this months EVO that Litchfield are taking orders for the JDM CTR. I'd be very tempted if it weren't for the UK Honda dealers 'hand-washing' exploits of imports.

335D M-Sport looks nice, but a bit too rich for my liking at Â£35k+

I'm in no hurry though so I'll bide my time. I might even go a few more months without a car and pick up a roadster of some description cheaply in the winter - for example a '05 987 can be had for sub Â£30k - and then sell it 2 qtr 2008. Could be a nice bit of deprciation free motoring.

Choices choices.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Onny sub Â£30K Boxsters on Autotrader are non S models. Mind you you can get.....

2001 PORSCHE 911 2dr [996] Carrera 4 Cabrio 
1992 FERRARI 348 Tb 2dr Coupe 
2007 07 Reg Alfa Romeo 159 3.2 V6 24V TI 
2006 56 Reg Mercedes-Benz C Class 3000 cc C320 CDI Avantgarde SE Sport P (is that the longest model name ever or what?)
2001 PORSCHE 911 2dr Tiptronic S [996] Carrera 4 Coupe 
2006 55 Reg MERCEDES-BENZ CLK 200K Sport Tip Cabriolet

But, without a doubt, the one that I reckon you should get is......

JAGUAR E-TYPE 4.2 roadster! Â£30,000.00.

Its red and fully restored 8 years ago. Add a flat cap and a white scarf and you're away!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> Onny sub Â£30K Boxsters on Autotrader are non S models.


Prices vary wildly for S's, but because they are now out of the Porsche 2 yr warranty they aren't shifting - so, early 05 987 S's can now be had for just above the Â£30k mark privately...

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/191615.htm
http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/186028.htm
http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/181734.htm

..with dealers offering Â£27k-Â£28k for them and marking them up for Â£33k+!, give it a few months when it's out of season and they will easily be had for sub Â£30k privately. Â£890 for a warranty and bobs your uncle, one cheap porker.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Onny sub Â£30K Boxsters on Autotrader are non S models.
> ...


Ahh, the Autotrader search is literal, Â£30K and below. By Autumn ure probably right. Still cant tell if they are going forwards or backwards though. :wink:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> 335D M-Sport looks nice, but a bit too rich for my liking at Â£35k+


Currenty considering those. 10 mins shopping round will get you a UK one for Â£30-31k, only option you need is leather and a DMS remap.

/OT. Kevin - I nearly joined HL about 8years ago... but then got a call from Henley and joined Perpetual.
See if you can get our sales director to come down in his Vantage - worth a try.


----------

